# Phoenix Suns Win NBA Draft Lottery, Will Have #1 Pick



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> CHICAGO (AP) — Phoenix general manager Ryan McDonough was on stage moments after the NBA draft lottery ended, talking about the future of the Suns and mentioning how they had the best odds of picking No. 1 overall.
> 
> And then he stopped to correct himself.
> 
> ...


https://blackamericaweb.com/2018/05/16/phoenix-suns-win-nba-draft-lottery-will-have-1-pick/


----------

